# من عنده اسئلة الهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية للاجهزة الطبية



## علي222 (20 مايو 2010)

وين الاسئلة بسررررررررعه


----------



## almohajer5 (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
محتاج معلومات مفصله عن جهاز emg


----------



## almohajer5 (27 مايو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء انا طالب دكتوراه واشتغل حاليا على جهاز emg فارجو من كل عنده كتاب او معلومه يرسلها لي على الخاص ******


----------



## فني اجهزه (28 مايو 2010)

ماهي متطلبات تصنيف شهادة الدبلوم اجهزة طبيه 
وشكرا


----------



## ليدي لين (30 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم بعد السؤال والاستفسار عرفت ان هناك امتحان عملي والاسئلة متغيرة كل مره بيختلف الاسلوب بالاضافة الى انه الاسئلة تعتمد على الشرح المطول ومازال البحث جاري


----------



## فارس الأحزان (30 مايو 2010)

الأسئلة صعبة على أصحاب دلبوم أجهزة طبية
ولعلمك آخر أختبار كانت الأسئلة 60 سؤال 25 سؤال حول الأجهزة الطبية 
منها 5 أسئلة صعبة يعني مافهمت وش المطلوب 
وباقي الأسئلة 35 سؤال كلها حول الأكترونيات و الدوائر المنطقية 
وكلها بنظام أختر الأجابة الصحيحه 
وتم أعداد الاسئلة من قبل مهندسين الهئية وليست مثال السابق حين كان أعدادها من قبل المكلفين في المستشفيات 
ولا تحضرني حالياً خلال يومين سوف أعد موضوع حولها


----------



## اطب (2 يونيو 2010)

فارس الأحزان قال:


> الأسئلة صعبة على أصحاب دلبوم أجهزة طبية
> ولعلمك آخر أختبار كانت الأسئلة 60 سؤال 25 سؤال حول الأجهزة الطبية
> منها 5 أسئلة صعبة يعني مافهمت وش المطلوب
> وباقي الأسئلة 35 سؤال كلها حول الأكترونيات و الدوائر المنطقية
> ...


 
كلامك سليم اخوي فارس الأحزان ... على حسب مادرسنا بالكليه كنا ناخذ (مخطط صندوقي لجهاز معين مثلا (الصدمات الكهربائيه) وبمجرد انك تعرف الديوجرام بتاعه ... بس انا شفت من ضمن الأسئله مخطط صندوقي بقيم ويقولك اوجد الــ (input) والــ(output) بالله كيف ابحسبها ... واسئله الأجهزة الطبيه جلست يوم كامل ادور على نماذج بالنت ما لقيت ... ما ادري وش المشكله ... وبعض التخصصات الثانيه تلقى لها نماذج بالنت ... يعني احس فيها شوية ظلم ... انك تدخل الأختبار بدون اي خلفية عن الأختبار ويبون منك تجيب فوق 50% ... لا وبعد اذا كانت المناهج اللي درستها باللغة العربيه والأختبار باللغة الأنجليزيه ((كييييف تبي تحل ؟؟؟؟ )) ... اذا هي على أسئله الألكترونيات سهله .. بس اسئلة الأجهزة الطبية معقدة جدا ... احسها اكبر من اسئلة دبلوم ... يعني مهندس وحاصل بكالوريوس اعتقد راح يجد صعوبه في حلها ... مع العلم اني اختبرت وحصلت على 40 % ولكن لم اجتز الأختبار .. يعني على كلامك يا اخ فارس انا حليت نص إلكترونيات ونص اجهزة طبيه واشوف ان هذا مستواي فيها ؟؟

عموما اتمنى انك تشوف لنا حل فيها بالموضوع اللي تبي تنزله ... لأن بيني وبينك ما تقدر تتوظف الا بشهادة التصنيف 

واسف على الأطاله


----------



## علي222 (3 يونيو 2010)

اخوي فارس اذا عندك اسئلة الاختبار او شي نذاكر منه لان الاختبار كان انجليزي وكان 60 اختياري


----------



## RAL-MAJARSHI (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ياطويل العمر كانت الأسئلة 60 أختيار من ضمن الأسئلة اللكترونيات مثل يجيبلك مقاومات متصلة توازي بس بطريقة يجيب مقاومة وXLوXC مربوطة على التوازي ويقول حللها واذكر جاب تحويل الاعداد الثنائية الي عشري
جاب معلومات عن أجهزةالطبية مثل Block diagram لجهاز الصدمة الكهربائية وجاب معلومات عن جهاز MRI وX-RAy وجاب صورة لجهاز الضغط الدم وجاب صورة لجهاز الكلية الأصطناعية وجاب معلومات عن Bus يعني النواقل والذاكرة MEMORY وعن محولات الطاقة TRANSDUCER ودوائر هل هي open circuitأوshort circuit هذا اللي تذكرته في أختبار 8/4/2010 نتواجه في أختبار 1/7/2010 ,والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## soma-20 (5 يونيو 2010)

طيب ياشباب هل خريج البكالوريوس لازم يخش هذا الإختبار ... انا سمعت انه بس الدبلوم


----------



## RAL-MAJARSHI (5 يونيو 2010)

لا لازم يختبرون ويعتبرون أخصائين أجهزة طبية بس الذين يتوظفون في مستشفيات الحرس الوطني مايطلبونها
بس مستشفيات وزارة الصحة يشترطونها


----------



## soma-20 (7 يونيو 2010)

طيب في أحد يعرف ايش المستشفيات اللي في جدة اللي يشترطون إختبار الهيئة؟؟


----------



## shkoooh (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
والله اخوي فارس لو عندك الأسئلة ياريت تنزلها تسوي فينا خير 
انا اختباري 1\7
طبعا اختبرنا 8\4 والاختبار كان صعب زي ماعرفتوا ومن جد الأسئلة كأنها لطلبة البكالوريس 
الله يسهل علينا ونجتاز الاختبار قولووووووو آمين *


----------



## soma-20 (7 يونيو 2010)

بليز يا شباب اللي عنده الأسئلة ينزلها للفائدة .. (^_^)


----------



## علي222 (8 يونيو 2010)

ياشباب الاختبار قررب ولا لقينا اسئلة للحين 
الاختبار في19\7\1431


----------



## RAL-MAJARSHI (8 يونيو 2010)

19/6/1431لاتضيع ياصاحبي


----------



## RAL-MAJARSHI (8 يونيو 2010)

لا انا غلطان 19/7/1431


----------



## shkoooh (9 يونيو 2010)

حبايبي الاختبار 1\7 ميلادي 
وربي قرب مابقي الا 3 اسابيع والمشكله انك ماتدري وش تذاكر الإختبار اللي راح قطعنا الكتب من كثر ماذاكرنا 
ولاجا شيء منها في الأختبار 
الله يستر بس ونعدي هالمره ... وأخوي فارس لو عندك الأسئلة نزلها لأنه زي ماانت عارف انها كانت صعبه يعني 
يالله لو حليناها في اسبوعين مع مساعدة المهندسين والزملاء 
والله يختار لنا اللي فيه الخير ...


----------



## soma-20 (11 يونيو 2010)

إذا اختبرتوا نزلوها لنا ... لا تنسونا زي اللي قبلكم


----------



## ليدي لين (12 يونيو 2010)

والله يا اخي الكريم فشلت محاولاتي في الحصول على الاسئلة ولكن على مايبدو انه مافي حل غير انك تتوكل على الله وتدخل الامتحان على التجلي


----------



## abdullah albaka (25 يونيو 2010)

سلام شباب في احد حصل على اسئلة الهيئة لفني الأجهزة الطبية في تاريخ 4\8\2010 الله يسعدكم ترى الاعادة في 1\7\2010 و مو باقي شيء أرجوا المساعدة و يعطيكم العافية


----------



## shkoooh (27 يونيو 2010)

والله وقرب الأختبار اهو باقي يومين وطبعا ماقدرنا نحصل ع الأسئله أو نماذج للأسئله

الله يعين ويوفق الجميع 

والوعد الخميس ان شاء الله 

ويارب يارب كلنا ناجحين 

قولوووووو آمين


----------



## علي222 (28 يونيو 2010)

مالقينا فايده من هذا المنتدى


----------



## بومظاهر (30 يونيو 2010)

بكرااا الاختبار الله يعينه 
انا اختبرت تاريخ 4/8
لاكن رسبت اخذت 40% اختبرت في الخبر ولكن زملاءي اختبرو بجده يقولون كان معهم مهندس امريكي نفس النمونج حقنه هذا ظلم والله 
لان اقلب الاسئله مسأل حسابيه للأكترونيات


----------



## ليدي لين (24 يوليو 2010)

طيب بشرونا مين نجح في امتحان الهيئة


----------



## khoklland007 (24 يوليو 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله >>...............


----------



## RAL-MAJARSHI (30 يوليو 2010)

أنا مانجحت جبت 32


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ياشباب ما احد خزن ولا معلومه عن الاختبـآر بذاكرته الله يرضي عليكم افيدو اخوانكم الي بعــدكم


----------



## ليدي لين (19 سبتمبر 2010)

انا دخلت الامتحان ولكن مانجحت وان شاء الله يوجد اختبار في وقت قريب سوف ادخله باذن الله كانت الاسئلة مجهولة لاول مره لكن بشكل عام لم تكن صعبة بالنسبة لاسئلة الهندسة الطبية ولكن الفنيين تختلف اسئلتهم


----------



## ahmedann1 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الاسئلة ياشباب حرم عليكو جيبو الاسءلة


----------



## ليدي لين (8 نوفمبر 2010)

انا دخلت الامتحان مرتين وفي المرة الثانية نجحت الحمدلله ولكن اخصائي اجهزة طبية وليس فني


----------



## eng_shaldooon (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا اخصائي اجهزه طبيه يا ريت احد يفيدني باسئله الهيئه واكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## نبع المحبه (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ترا الاختبار الاجهزة الطبية حولوه عربي وفي مستشفى الملك خالد الجامعي واللي يبي الاسئلة يتصل على ذا الرقم 0562664018


----------

